# Would it be considered cruelty



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Would it be cruelty if I kept my beta in a 1 gallon tank? I'm reading a LOT of stuff on yahoo answers that says they need at least a 2 gallon. I don't wanna hurt my future buddy but I also don't know if I have the room for a 2 gallon.
Any suggestions/advice? =[


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a couple 1Gs and my fish are fine, but you have to clean the tank 2 to 3 times a week. Do you have water conditioner? This helps protect the fish from chemicals in your tap water. I don't have heaters for mine, but I'm sure you can find one.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I haven't bought anything at all yet! XD And thank you so much for replying! <=]
Good! =] I can't wait to go to petco and check out their critter keepers, b/c a 2 gallon seems cheap! =] If it's cheap enough and I can find a place to put it then I'll defiantely have one after christmas! =]


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yes! I'd definitely go for the 2 gallon critter keeper if you can. They are great and you can put a mini heater in it to keep it at a decent temp.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine do fine in 1 gallons as long as I keep up with the water changes.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

To be completely honest, I would not take on a betta if I had to keep it in a 1g... I have thought about it-- I still have Lou's 1g bowl but that would just be irresponsible to knowingly neglect an animal. Don't get me wrong, a 1g can be feasible but only if you can change it every 2-3 days, heat it and provide enough mental stimulation for the betta. But unless you are a Taiwanese betta breeder, this is probably more trouble than it's worth!

Be aware that 1g should only be attempted by experienced fish keepers IMO. Like DQ mentioned you _really_ have to keep up with the water changes, temperature and generally know what oyu are doing because parameters eg temperature, pH and ammonia change really fast in a 1g bowl. You will do yourself a huge favor long-term by just going with a 5g from the start.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats the drawback to 1 gallons. They can't be heated. I do heat my 1.5 and 2.5 critter keepers.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Temperary would be alright, but as mentioned above i would try to get a little bigger tank. You can find critter keepers or just standard 2.5 tanks any fish or pet store u wont have to spend more then 15 bux.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

You can find some really great deals on Craigslist as well. That's where I've gotten all my tanks. I have 2-10gals, 1-5gal, and 1-2gal, and I haven't paid more than $30 and everything was included with all of them.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! =] would getting a small submersed filter help with keeping the tank clean as long as it doesn't make too much noise/vibration? And I just found out that they have a 3 gallon tank so I think I'll get that one! =] after all, it's not much of a price difference and it brings me much closer to 5! =] the miniheater you say? *goes to look up*

I have a deep rooted fear of craigslist and ebay. I don't understand how they work and I'm scarred to try it! XD I don't have much money and I don't wanna lose it! TT.TT


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Craigslist is easy, you just respond to one of the ads and set up a time to meet the person. Check out the tank, ask lots of questions, and then if you're satisfied, give them your money. 
Personally I always prefer to meet at somewhere public, and I don't go into some person's house EVER.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd definitely get a 3 gallon if you can. It is still small enough to pick up and dump; easier water changes. still needs to be cleaned once a week


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

If I may add my humble opinion....

Out of all the tanks I have(ranging from 2-50 gallons)my 5 gallon is probably my favorite. It doesn't take up a lot of space, its cycled so I only need to preform weekly PWCs which take only a few minutes, and if I so choose I can divide it for another betta. If you have the option, I would say go for a 5 gallon and cycle it. 
I hear anything smaller is almost impossible to cycle....dunno how true that is, but I know a couple people on here have full 3 gallon setups...I just wish I could remember who so I could ask if theirs are cycled or not >_<; But, anything smaller then a 5 gallon I believe will need some sort of cleaning more then once a week...

Anyway, for heaters the Hydor Mini Heater is great for something small....I have them in my 2 gallon critter keepers and they work alright. Though it didn't do well in my 5 gallon, just couldn't keep it warm enough. I'm unsure how well it'd heat in a 3 gallon.....though I'd probably try for an adjustable heater anyway, just to be safe, especially if where the tank will be will get cold....

Craigslist is a good place to tank shop too, I always see lots of great deals. I've never used it personally, though I agree about meeting in a public place and perhaps dragging a friend along with you. That'd make me feel more safe ;-)


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I have bought and sold lots of things on CL. Make sure you barter before going, nothing is more annoying then when someone comes over and then tries to barter with you. I always bring my husband with me and normally meet at the persons house. When selling something I have never met someone other then at my house. I’ve been no showed to often to drag the item somewhere and wait forever hoping they show up. Don’t be afraid to negotiate. Ask for the item for a little lower then you want to pay, sometimes they agree to that lower amount, and it also give you a little room to increase your offer without going over budget. Ask lots of questions like what happen to their fish (you don’t want to use the rock and filter if all their fish died, could mean disease). Make sure it holds water, another reason why I like to go to their house. Also lets say you find a huge aquarium with everything and pay say $600. In their e-mail it says it holds water but when you get home and try to fill it up there is a huge leak. You try to get your money back but the seller won’t return e-mails. Because you picked it up at there house, have their name and number you can have law suite papers sent to their home. And if you ask lots of questions and the seller gets upset, that means he/she has something to hide. I also ask how old the tank is. As the silicone ages it can start to break and make the tank leak. Some goes for the lighted hood, if its old then it will evenly stop working. I Wouldn’t by anything more then a few years old. Always remember to keep safe! CL buyer and celler for more then 6 years.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

nah. as long as you took care of the betta. i have a gallon tank for my beta but he seems pretty content. Now if you kept it in one of those little cups they come in at petstores... thats another story......


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!=] I feel tons better now that I have a plan of action! =] This place is so cool! <3


----------

